# Launching ranzha.cubing.net!



## Ranzha (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey everyone! Today I'm here to unveil a project of mine that's taken more time than I'd like to admit. Without further ado:

*http://ranzha.cubing.net/*

What the website currently offers:
- Snazzy navbar
- Hoverable skewb images for necessary cases
- An outrageous amount of images
- Pages on my OLL and PLL algorithms (as well as some I don't use)
- Team BLD page, outlining the calling system Nathaniel and I use
- Skewb beginner tutorial (written)
- Pages on skewb steps (Welder's Mask, L4C, CLL)
- Complete L4C+CLL set pages, along with hoverable images and raw alg data available

What I hope to include in the future:
- WV algorithms
- MW algorithms
- COLL algorithms
- ELL algorithms
- 3x3CLL algorithms
- Skewb Welder's "Forcing R" algorithms
- Skewb algorithms in other notations (i.e. FCN and rubikskewb)
- Skewb PDF guides
- Skewb hax
- Skewb 2-side L4C+CLL recognition
- Skewb algdb?

I hope you like it! It's taken a lot of time to put together, and I'm really proud of the result =)

Happy skewbing (and cubing I guess),
Ranzha


----------



## szalejot (Jan 17, 2014)

"DONEDONEDONEDONEDONE" - for TeamBLD PLL.
I LOLed :-D


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 17, 2014)

szalejot said:


> "DONEDONEDONEDONEDONE" - for TeamBLD PLL.
> I LOLed :-D



Accurate. So accurate.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay skewb resources! (Also, you have an empty image tag in front of CCW A for the team BLD.)


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2014)

rickcube said:


> Yay skewb resources! (Also, you have an empty image tag in front of CCW A for the team BLD.)


There's an image there for me.
On the 2-look OLL section however, the right part of the Sune image isn't showing.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> There's an image there for me.
> On the 2-look OLL section however, the right part of the Sune image isn't showing.



There's an image but there's a blank tag before the image. ie: <img src=""/>
It's fine in Chrome but weird in FF.

EDIT: <img src="http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php?fmt=png&size=75&stage=oll&view=plan&case=*R*UR'URU2R'"></img>
The bolded R is an R' right now so the sune image is only 2/3 correct.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2014)

rickcube said:


> </img>



wtf


----------



## stoic (Jan 17, 2014)

You don't do Gb PLL or OLL 56?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 18, 2014)

rickcube said:


> Yay skewb resources! (Also, you have an empty image tag in front of CCW A for the team BLD.)





TDM said:


> There's an image there for me.
> On the 2-look OLL section however, the right part of the Sune image isn't showing.



Fixed! Thanks for letting me know; I rushed hard on the tubbo page.



ellwd said:


> You don't do Gb PLL or OLL 56?



I don't know them =)
Usually for OLL 56 I'd do Fruruf -> COLL, and for Gb I usually do L+H-perm.


----------

